# Cat Genie?



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here has used a cat genie before? 

I'm seriously considering switching to one for several reasons. The number one reason being that my husband and I are going to try to have more kids soon and since my husband is allergic to the cats, I don't want him to be cleaning the litter boxes when I'm pregnant and can't do it. It would be much easier having the litter box clean itself. Another reason is the smell and cleanliness factor. Lets face it - no matter what litter you use, there's always going to be some sort of smell and unless you clean the box every time the cat goes, there's a cleanliness issue there as well. Another reason is time. I will be starting the nursing program this coming fall and I will be busy. Not too busy to spend time with my kitties, but it would be nice not to have to worry about cleaning their litter box. I will be in class and clinicals from 6:30am to about 3:00pm and I am NOT a morning person so I will be tired when I get home. Don't get me wrong, if we decide against the cat genie, it won't be a huge deal. I guess I just like the idea of not having to clean a LB every day. And haul around heavy bags of pine pellets. 

As for other self-cleaning boxes, I'm not too sure about those. My mom had a few for her cats and they seemed like more of a hassle than what they were worth. She had the most expensive, high end littermaid box and one other one. They both used clumping clay litters and a metal rake that would scoop out the waste each time the cat used the box. Half the time, the poo and/or pee wouldn't have clumped up or dried so the rake would make a bigger mess and get itself covered in poop. 

I would love to hear anyone's opinions about the cat genie or any other self cleaning boxes. Thanks! :cat3


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think your mom was probably using multi-cat litter. It's awful! I use the Littermaid, and I wish it was perfected, but it's much less expensive than the Cat Genie. I use plain clumping Arm 'n Hammer litter, and don't have an odor problem. Whatever you decide on will be a blessing!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I just pet sat for someone with a Cat Genie and thought it was the most ridiculous thing ever!
First of all it's huge! In order to keep it clean, it really needed to be run daily. It took nearly an hour to go through it's cycle. How much energy did that use! 8O So, for an hour, it sounds like a loud washing machine running in her bathroom, And the smell! The whole house smelled like Lysol or some kind of caustic cleanser the entire time. Yuck! I don't know what it was but wouldn't want my cat, let alone me, anywhere near it. Lastly, when it's going through it's dry cycle it lets out _a lot_ of heat. Basically, walking into the bathroom was like standing under one of those hand dryers in public bathrooms.
I've had the same experience your Mom has had with the Littermaid. Several of my clients have them and all of them are a mess. The litter just seems to turn into a clumpy mess of glue all over the rake and under it. The rake just ends up squishing everything down under itself and it all gets dragged along and gets all nasty on the rim before it gets to the bag. Yuck! 
Wish I could give better reviews.  I think, unless you're desperate, you're better off just dealing with a plain old box.
You can change the box while you're pregnant, it's just recommended that you wear gloves and a mask to be extra safe.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Victoria, the gooey mess is caused by multi-cat litter! I've used a LitterMaid for years, and never had that problem, except when my husband bought multi-cat litter by mistake. The Littermaid breaks down faster than it should; that's the big problem.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nanook, I wonder if your friend had the old version of the cat genie? I ask because a friend of mine has one and swears by it - which is why I'm thinking about getting one, I'm just leery about spending so much on it.

According the the makers of cat genie, the solution that cleans the granules is safe for cats and used in most vet's offices. My friend used the "no scent" version and it doesn't smell like lysol at all. It kind of smells nice, actually. And hers doesn't take that long to clean either. It's set to clean after the cat uses the box, not just once a day, and it only takes a few minutes. It also has a sensor in it to detect if another cat enters the box right after the first cat so it doesn't go off.

As for the littermaid, I did read several reviews about people having problems with it breaking down every few months after normal use. I'm also not a huge fan of clay litter so that's another reason why I'm not sure about it. 

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

It may have been the old version I have no idea. I just know it was a cat genie. I had kind of played with the idea of getting one but, after that, you may have guessed! No way!
If there's a newer better version...and your friend is happy with it, then go for it. If you haven't seen/run your friends in person, I'd probably do that first though.
Oh, it could have been set to run whenever the cats finished but then the cord would have been draped over the sink and across the room. :lol: 
As for the cleanser (good to now there is non scented 'cause that stuff was _powerful_!) they use, the fact that it's used at vets offices doesn't mean it's safe. Doesn't mean anything really. Do they clean the waiting rooms with it or the pet cages? Using it on the litter, whatever it is, is being ingested by your cats when they clean their paws and it would be more concentrated in a small enclosed box rather than a room. I would want to know exactly what it was before using it. Mind you I am extremely skeptical and probably overly cautious about the products I use. Just my thoughts.
Jeanie, as for the multi cat litter causing the mushy mess, I have no idea what they used but all 4 of the ones I've seen were like that.
I'm such a downer!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

> As for the cleanser (good to now there is non scented 'cause that stuff was powerful!) they use, the fact that it's used at vets offices doesn't mean it's safe. Doesn't mean anything really. Do they clean the waiting rooms with it or the pet cages?


After you made that comment I thought, "Hmmm...that's true!", so I did some research to see what I could find out. This is what the cat genie website says about the sanitation solution:



> The SaniSolution cleaner used in the 120 Cartridge is tested safe for cats. It has the same ingredients that veterinarians use to clean their operating and examinations areas.


And here is what Amazon's listing says for the cat genie:



> Keep your CatGenie 120 running properly and cleanly with this replacement SaniSolution Smart Cartridge. It dispenses exactly enough sanitizing solution to decontaminate the Genie Bowl and Granules. Veterinarians use same ingredients to sterilize their examination and operating areas. Lasts for 60 washings. CatGenie must have Smart Cartridge to operate, so always have a supply on hand. Alerts you when SaniSolution is low. 15 fluid ounces. Measures 4 x 7 x 1.5 inches. Recyclable and biodegradable.


Here are the ingredients of what is in the UNscented solution: *Synthetic detergent and quaternary ammonium compound.*
The scented version also contains "a blend of natural and synthetic perfume oils". Not very in depth. 

However, I've read as many reviews that I can find - good and bad - and I've never heard of any problems with cats getting sick from anything from the cat genie, including eating the granules. The granules are also dried before the cat uses the box again so unless the cat is wet or the granules don't dry, only trace amounts of the solution would rub off on the cat's fur or feet. Can't be a whole lot worse than some of those litters out there that are full of synthetic perfumes and dyes - and more than trace amounts of those end up on the cat!

I don't know. I'm still on the fence. If and when I do buy it, I will be buying it from either a reputable online retailer (like Amazon) or from a brick-and-mortar store so I can return it if it doesn't work out. I'm mostly afraid of granule loss - from reading all of those online reviews, it sounds like the biggest problem is cats tracking the granules out of the box or the granules getting stuck in the cat's fur. The granules are meant to be permanent, because they're washed after they're soiled, so they charge quite a bit for more granules. My friend doesn't have problems with granule loss, but her cat is weird and doesn't like to bury his poops. Her cat also has weirdly short hair so the granules don't really stick to it.

Oh well. All I can do is try it and see, right? 

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

A cat genie is just any type of automatic litterbox? If so, I'd say ix-nay on the idea. Sure, you may not have to scoop but once every couple days, but when you do it's at least twice as bad. It's no picnic, believe me. And the sound of them working scares the cats. I had one for about a week, and promptly gave it away.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, no... a Cat Genie is this apparently 'super-advanced' version that actually looks like a miniature version of a toilet; it not only scoops for you (the way a littermaid does) but it also cleans the litterbox (including the litter) and 'flushes' the waste away (using a single cold water line attachment in either your bathroom or utility room).

I've never seen one used, but when I was checking out automatic litter boxes awhile back, I looked them up. *IF* it works, properly, it seems like it would be a God-send, but I saw quite a few negative comments about Cat Genie... however, I also know that it seems like more people who hate something will spread their story online than people who like something will, so it may not be a fair view.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am one who distrusts self-cleaning boxes. From my many years of animal care, both livestock and companion animals, I *really* prefer to do it myself. I feel it is a great tool, seeing every day the waste the animals produce and observing any changes that could alert me to problems. 

The ones I've seen look like the rake-teeth could get gummed up with soft/damp litter or non-solid solid waste (_diarrhea_) and/or the 'catch baskets' that hold the waste seem like they would be not only unsanitary but stinky as well. I have no experience or opinion on the auto-boxes that wash and re-use their litter strata other than my personal preference to actually want to *see* my cats' waste for monitoring purposes.

I use clumping clay litter and as long as a solid-waste deposit has clay litter kicked over it, it will neutralize any odor in a very short amount of time. I keep one standard jumbo-sized litterbox in the bedroom for cats who need to be closed in and/or when the other is in use, and we have a huge, home-made LitterChest in the office. That L'Chest looks like a Hope Chest with a cat-flap in the front. It is 2'x2'x4', lined with plastic sheeting and caulked to be water-tight. I keep it 4" deep in litter and scoop once/daily for between 8 to 12 cats. This L'Chest is also *vented* outside with clothes-dryer ducts so most of the dust/smell go *outside*, even if a kitty doesn't bury its' solid waste. I use truck floor-mats as litter catchers when they exit, but I do wish I could come up with a better way to catch *all* of that litter on their feet. I just vacuum and sweep more often to keep up with that.

You and I have some similiar concerns with cleaning cat waste, you who is planning on becoming pregnant, and I who am immuno-compromised and taking two chemos as treatment for that condition. For both of us, cleanliness is very important to our health and specifically for the health of your pregnancy. I use a dust-mask when I scoop and wash my hands after scooping the boxes and I have had no health issues due to the cats or my chores concerning them. 

Check some of these out:
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/la/pets ... up--055743

Anyhow, just my opinion and it is only worth what you paid for it. (_nothing_) :wink


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I wouldn't use one myself. I've known too many cats who stopped using the box b/c of these things, and IMO they smell.

My boxes don't smell. I have 2 boxes for 3 cats. I use the largest boxes possible in the space, I use Dr. Elsey's litter ( http://www.preciouscat.com/our-products-c-1.html , usually the classic or multi-cat, which isn't nasty like that of some other companies) and I scoop once a day. I also feed raw, so my cats' poops have no odor. You would never know I had cats until you saw them.

I recommend adding another box, getting larger boxes, and possibly changing the diet, before getting one of these things.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> I am one who distrusts self-cleaning boxes. From my many years of animal care, both livestock and companion animals, I *really* prefer to do it myself. I feel it is a great tool, seeing every day the waste the animals produce and observing any changes that could alert me to problems.
> 
> The ones I've seen look like the rake-teeth could get gummed up with soft/damp litter or non-solid solid waste (_diarrhea_) and/or the 'catch baskets' that hold the waste seem like they would be not only unsanitary but stinky as well. I have no experience or opinion on the auto-boxes that wash and re-use their litter strata other than my personal preference to actually want to *see* my cats' waste for monitoring purposes.



I had the same concern at first about not being to see their toileting habits and their excrement to be able to tell that everything is ok. However, the cat genie does have a manual feature where the owner pushes a button to activate the cleaning. I think this is how I would use it. It does have a cat activation feature where the cat using the box activates the cleaning but I think that might freak out my cats too much. I think if I waited until they were out of the room and after they just used the box to run it, that would be better. If I do get the cat genie I will definitely let you guys know how it works out and if it's worth it.

As for the health concerns...I wouldn't mind cleaning the box while having gloves and a mask on if it was just my own health, but when I have to think about the health of a baby, it's just not worth it to me. And when you've had the problems I've had with pregnancy and fertility, I don't think anyone would risk it. Not to mention the fact that I'm usually huge at around 5 months and I probably wouldn't be able to bend over to clean a box anyway. LOL, I'll probably still have to use a stick or something to push the button on the genie! 

I was also wondering - does anyone here have any back problems that prevent you from bending over to clean the box? How do you get around that and still clean the box? Just asking because I pulled a muscle in my back a while ago and had some pretty painful sciatica going on. It's pretty much gone now, except for the occasional twinge, but I know that the fact that I had it once makes it more likely that it could happen again. 

Thanks, everyone, for your opinions! I will definitely take them all into account before I make my final decision.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

china_cat84 said:


> I was also wondering - does anyone here have any back problems that prevent you from bending over to clean the box? How do you get around that and still clean the box? Just asking because I pulled a muscle in my back a while ago and had some pretty painful sciatica going on. It's pretty much gone now, except for the occasional twinge, but I know that the fact that I had it once makes it more likely that it could happen again.


You could always elevate the box. As long as the cat has a landing place outside the box and the box is secured well, no reason it can't be up off the floor.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

china_cat84 said:


> I was also wondering - does anyone here have any back problems that prevent you from bending over to clean the box? How do you get around that and still clean the box? Just asking because I pulled a muscle in my back a while ago and had some pretty painful sciatica going on. It's pretty much gone now, except for the occasional twinge, but I know that the fact that I had it once makes it more likely that it could happen again.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for your opinions! I will definitely take them all into account before I make my final decision.


It's so funny you mention this! I have nerve related sciatica and am occasionally in a wheelchair because of it (and more often than not using a cane) and I have a heck of a time with picking up the heavy litters! I actually never pick up the full box; right now, I use the sifting litter bags, so by the time I hit the bottom it isn't nearly as heavy.

The idea of an automatic box, especially on the days when my back is really hurting, is soooo nice....


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

> It's so funny you mention this! I have nerve related sciatica and am occasionally in a wheelchair because of it (and more often than not using a cane) and I have a heck of a time with picking up the heavy litters! I actually never pick up the full box; right now, I use the sifting litter bags, so by the time I hit the bottom it isn't nearly as heavy.
> 
> The idea of an automatic box, especially on the days when my back is really hurting, is soooo nice....


I know what you mean! I doubt my sciatica is as bad as yours, but back pain is never fun. Right now, I'm having referred sciatica pain in my left leg and hip only. Still makes it difficult to clean the boxes. I'm afraid that sometime in the future my back will get hurt again and it will be worse than it has ever been. Who will clean the boxes then? I could have my husband do it but with his allergies it's not a good idea. 

I'm starting to lean towards buying the cat genie. If it doesn't work out, I will try something else until it finally does work out!


----------

